# Suche RADON Slide AM 140 18" oder 20" Raum Mainz



## filiale (8. April 2012)

Hallo, suche eine Radon Slide um es mal Probe zu sitzen. Es geht nicht ums Fahren, sondern um die Geometrie. Wenn jemand aus der Nähe kommt, würde ich mich sehr über ein Probesitzen freuen.

Vielen lieben Dank, Gruß Jens


----------



## OM-Armin (9. April 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Hallo, suche eine Radon Slide um es mal Probe zu sitzen. Es geht nicht ums Fahren, sondern um die Geometrie. Wenn jemand aus der Nähe kommt, würde ich mich sehr über ein Probesitzen freuen.
> 
> Vielen lieben Dank, Gruß Jens



Hallo Jens,
schau doch mal bei einem Radon Servicepartner in Deiner Nähe vorbei..., da gibt es bei einigen Testräder.
Der Servicepartner in Rodgau hat jedenfalls welche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (11. April 2012)

Hi, Danke für die Info. Eventuell fahre ich die Tage mal nach Wiesbaden. Sollte jedoch jemand aus Mainz kommen wäre es praktisch gewesen. Na mal schauen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## filiale (11. April 2012)

Ich habe mal alles abtelefoniert rund um Rhein Main, nur der in Rodgau hat ein Slide 7 stehen in 18"...na mal schauen.


----------

